# Help with a T shirt design



## mattofvengeance (Oct 13, 2010)

So, in celebration of his achievements in getting the Texas Rangers over the hump and actually winning a postseason series for the first time in their tumultuous history, a buddy of mine and I have come up with a design for a T shirt. Unfortunately, neither of us are graphically skilled, so I bring this to you. The concept is based off the Cliff Em All video 

Front:

The shirt will more than likely be red. What I'm looking for on top is a Rangers logo in the style of Metallica. In order to be cohesive, it would probably be the logo featured on the cover. Beneath it, we were thinking of Cliff Lee's face cartoonized, also like the cover. So for reference,







and I found a pretty good Cliff face here that sorta matches the intensity 





Back: 

Pretty simple, going across the shoulder blades, like a player's name would, it would say CLIFF EM ALL in the font of the video cover. 


Any help you guys could give me would be appreciated. Like I said, I know nobody that does this, and you guys have done some great, great thing, so I'm reaching out here. Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's what the face would look like on a red shirt:






Would you just want it to say "Rangers" in Metallica font and would you want it in white like the actual cover?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 13, 2010)

Essentially yes, and yeah, white would be groovy.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's where I'm at:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 13, 2010)

this looks pretty rad


----------

